# Macap mxa grinder



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

i have just acquired a macap mxa grinder and I can't figure out at all how to make the grind finer also it is missing a doser lid, any idea where I could pick one up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Managed to work it out the button was just stiff. Any idea on a mini hopper?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Just to check, you are running the motor when adjusting finer?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Richard. I can probably source a mini hopper and the doser lid for you. Will pop you a price over if I can.


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

So to clarify I should have it running when adjusting?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

When going to a finer setting with the chance of beans/fragments being between the burrs, yes. Doesn't matter when adjusting coarser though.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you need to go finer while running on all grinders?

I have not been doing that on my MC2!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes you need to do this on all grinders if you are storing beans in a hooper, don't red to worry if single dosing.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> Yes you need to do this on all grinders if you are storing beans in a hooper, don't red to worry if single dosing.


I have found that you still need to do this when single dosing, mainly if you're making bigger changes from drip to espresso etc as there are retained grinds between the burrs that stop them if you don't have it running whilst reducing. Smaller adjustments are ok.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

forzajuve said:


> Yes you need to do this on all grinders if you are storing beans in a hooper, don't red to worry if single dosing.












I do store a little bit of beans in hopper.

No time in the morning to weigh first.

Hope I not damaged my MC2!


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

I still can't get this to work! When I am turning to grind finer the burrs just stop running and I can't turn any further? I can see from the thread on the adjustment that it still has room to turn but it is as if the burrs are stuck together! Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Where are you based Richard?

Have you taken the burrs apart and checked that there are no obstructions?


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Glenn, based just outside Glasgow. I took the burrs apart and cleaned them. I then but them back together and as I screw futher in it gets tighter then there is no movement at all and the motor is silent as though its jammed so I turn it off to avoid any damage!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Contact *funinacup* for some advice. Money well spent getting an expert set of eyes to sort out the issue.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

are the burrs sharp? also check the female thread in the burr carrier assembly, are they clogged up, if so get them cleaned along with the male thread on the carrier itself.


----------

